# Mini Rex Behavior



## Elf Mommy (May 10, 2009)

Platypusstar had a great idea of a thread talking all about Holland Lops. I thought I would borrow the idea and ask all the mini rex owners out there....what am I in for?  

I had a mini rex female last time, and I was a college kid. I basically crate trained her... She was out in the apartment all the time, except for occasional times when I was worried about too many people in the apartment and her getting stepped on, when she went in her cage. She was highly opinionated, noisy, and a thief. Too cute for words.

But I want to hear from mini rex owners if what I experienced is the norm, and what else I can expect from my new male mini rex. I've never owned a male before, for one thing, and I'm sure I've forgotten many wonderful mini rex traits!

Share! Please!


----------



## hartleybun (May 10, 2009)

i've just realized that the title is 'mini' not 'standard'. oh well having just being given the runaround by my darlings i'll post anyway:biggrin2: 100% bunitude. mine have being chilling with meall day. i decide to clip their nails. the little mindreaders hide. undeterred daughter and i stick to our guns. bunnies think it hilarious to hare around the garden stopping every now and then to groom with that smug look on their whiskers. to add insult to injury hartleybun dug in the damp mud and covered me in mud and bunny fluff. which he know makes my eyes itch...

still, for all they put me thru i wouldnt be without them and they know it


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 10, 2009)

LOL sounds like they are all attitude! I love the idea of the "smug" look.


----------



## hartleybun (May 10, 2009)

it's the ears - they have such fine ear control that daughter and i swear it's bunny semaphore


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2009)

HAHAHA! ATTITUDE! Digging/aka fluffin' is their favorite chore. When they flop it's ok if it amuses you, but don't disturb them...... 







PLAY WITH ME! SO smart are these little guys! Bo loves to play and to be challenged..... get some baby stacking cups and see if you can get Poe to stack them with you.

Don't forget tho, they are pretty agreeable at times... as long as it includes cheek rubs, ear rubs, and lovin'...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 10, 2009)

My Benny seems to like to digg too, i wonder if it is something that Rex's do,lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2009)

I think a lot of bunnies like to dig but it's very very important to Bo..... it's serious business when he's fluffing a blankie and if you help and do it wrong...... you can just see his frustration but then he's like an old man and enjoys being the only one who knows JUST how to fluff..... lol.


----------



## Boz (May 10, 2009)

My cousin had a mini rex who, when you petted his back would lick you non-stop! He was so sweet and loveable and I actually had a chance to take him home but he wasn't neutered and Domino wasn't spayed. Last thing I needed was babies! I wish I would have though.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 13, 2009)

It's all about the bunner! Female, yep!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 13, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> My cousin had a mini rex who, when you petted his back would lick you non-stop! He was so sweet and loveable and I actually had a chance to take him home but he wasn't neutered and Domino wasn't spayed. Last thing I needed was babies! I wish I would have though.


They are so sweet most of the time..... Bo lets us pet him and hold him for hours. I usually have him in my lap while I watch tv at least one evening each week. He likes the recliner.....


----------



## kirbyultra (May 13, 2009)

Minda do a search on YouTube for "Howard's big dig". I think he's a mini Rex. And it's the cutest bun run video I've ever seen. Very good clip edits too. I think you are in for a treat with Poe!


----------



## kirst3buns (May 13, 2009)

Sweet AND Sassy! That's how I would describe my male mini rex. He is in charge of everything, explorer extraordinaire, demanding and a big baby all at the same time.


----------



## peppa and georgie (May 13, 2009)

Ow wow Bo bunny the pictures of your bunny are absolutely gorgeous. xxDoes their fur feel as amazingly soft as it looks?
xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 14, 2009)

Thank you! and YES it does.... it's wonderful! 

I have seen that Howard bunny's video! he's awesome! Dig Dig Dig!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 14, 2009)

I've only had one Mini-Rex, but she was quite the character! Berry-Boo liked to steal things (my ruler and car keys), fluff blankets, stare at herself in the mirror and play with her reflection (binky in front of the mirror), get stuck in boxes too small for her, etc. She was also a binky machine! If you were in her "bunway", she would let you know by digging at you or nudging you with her nose before giving you a nip! She also had a tendency to smoosh her little Rexy lips up against your face. It was weird. Quite the character!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 14, 2009)

I hope she's doing all right. I miss hearing Berry Boo stories. Timing was off, or she might have been mine...


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 15, 2009)

Last time I heard, she was doing wonderful. She is so social! Her new mom takes her into class with her (she's a special ed. teacher, if I recall). Miss Felice (Berry-Boo's new name) goes over and greets everyone and has a grand time! She still is a binky machine, too!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 20, 2009)

When are you getting Poe?


----------

